# Englander PDVC thermostat ?



## chrisasst (Nov 10, 2011)

Before I started burning this season, I put a Tstat on my stove.I was going through alot of pellets. So I turned the Tstat off. Now my stove does not seem to be burning right.I don't have a consistent flame. I have it set on 7 and the flame keeps going up then completely out.  Do I need to unhook the Tstat from the stove as well.  I tried to adjust the bottom buttons but that does not seem to make any difference.


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 10, 2011)

for the stove to work properly without the thermostat, you need to remove the T-stat wires from the back of the board and put a small wire into the place between where the t-stat wires were.  All the thermostat is doing is providing a switch that connects and disconnects these two contacts.   When the two contacts are connected together, the stove will operate at the setting that you input on the controls.  When the two controls are disconnected, the stove operates at a feed rate of 1.  This is probably why you are getting the problem with a very low inconsistent feed rate when the thermostat is off.  

A very simple option would be to leave the thermostat hooked up and then set the stat at the highest temperature you can.  This will allow the stove to operate at whatever setting you provide.  

As a comment, the thermostat shouldn't cause your stove to use more pellets.  If you operate the stove with a feed & blower setting of 7 with the thermostat, it should never use more pellets than if you operated the stove at a feed and blower setting of 7 without the thermostat.    Are you sure that there isn't something else going on with your stove that might be causing and inefficient burn??

Good luck!


----------



## chrisasst (Nov 10, 2011)

The manual and I believe some people from here says "we recommend the 
Control Board be set at â€œ9â€ on Heat Range and Blower Speed while using the thermostat". page 19 of manual

 Do I need not do that? Will it ruin the stove if it is not at setting 9 with tstat?


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 10, 2011)

kofkorn said:
			
		

> A very simple option would be to leave the thermostat hooked up and then set the stat at the highest temperature you can.  This will allow the stove to operate at whatever setting you provide.
> !



Thats exactly how i have been using my stat as of lately.


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 10, 2011)

As long as your blower speed is equal to or higher than your feed speed, there is no issue with running your stove on a setting lower than 9 when on a thermostat.  The manufacturer recommends running on 9 because it will allow your stove to raise the temperature more quickly when heat is called for.  It won't do anything to your stove or thermostat if you run it on a lower setting.  It just will take longer to reach your set point, and if it is super cold outside, the stove may not be able to keep up.

On the other hand, there really is no benefit to running the stove on a lower setting either.  If you keep it on 9, the thermostat will only run the stove in high mode when the temperature is below your set point.  When you are above your set point, the stove will be on a feed rate of 1, idling.  With the thermostat controlling the temperature, the stove only burns what it needs to keep up.  

So try a few different feed rates and decide which is best for you.  

I have a my PDV attached to a stat and I keep it on 9,9.   I like having the blower on high all of the time, as it strips the maximum amount of heat from the stove.  There are times when the stove is idling a long time that the room blower will turn off because the stove temperature has gotten too low.  Makes me happy when it does that, because I know that means less heat is going up the chimney 

As long as you leave the Air On Temp setting on 1, and record the original factory settings on the other two (LFF and LBA), you can adjust to your desires and see what works best.  I find that I need to make slight tweaks from pellet brand to brand to make the stove run most efficiently.


----------



## imacman (Nov 10, 2011)

IMO, 9-9 is somewhat high.  I'd run it at 5-5.

If you decide to not use the Stat, disconnect the wires and re-insert the jumper wire.


----------



## ifixmy2 (Nov 10, 2011)

could you just disconnect the 2 wires at the tstat And wire nut them together?
That would be easier then getting inside the stove box and could easily be hooked back up again, if U decide to use tstat again.


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 10, 2011)

ifixmy2 said:
			
		

> could you just disconnect the 2 wires at the tstat And wire nut them together?
> That would be easier then getting inside the stove box and could easily be hooked back up again, if U decide to use tstat again.


Yes you can do that. It does make it easier if you want to hook the stat back up.


----------



## Murphy118 (Nov 10, 2011)

I keep my 25 PVDC settings at 5 heat and 6 blower for now,,,, not really cold yet. As the winter encompasses us I will gradually get to 9-9, thus allowing the t-stat to idle my stove when it is satisfied, and heat to the set point, (68 for me,,,,72 for "the one that must not be angered") as quickly as it can.
    As much as I love this stove, I do wish I had purchased one that would actually shut down and start up all on it's own.  My biggest gripe is that I have no way of turning it on an hour or two before we wake up,,,,, but I and my crew at work are working on that,,,,,, that'll be another thread after we get a few bugs worked out.
    I cannot keep my stove on 24/7 because in the dead of winter my forced hot water pipes under the crawl space will freeze, but I am hoping a setup I have with a timer to close both zone's furnace t-stats for a few minutes every quarter hour will solve that problem,,,,, time will tell.

John


----------

